# dowel joint



## eddiebarstool (Jan 14, 2010)

If i have a dowel of basswood that is 22mm in diameter. What is the best ID of the hole in order to get a press fit with glue and not damage the dowel or piece it going into.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

You could try a sample drilled at 22mm to see how tight it is. If you stay in mm, go up one. Or, try 15/16" and see what happens. Do these in samples to fit the dowel. A good fit shouldn't require a mechanical fastener.

Google a mm to inch chart, and work in 64ths if you can.

I also sent you a PM.


----------



## JEC559 (Jul 1, 2009)

To convert mm to inches just divide by 25.4 22 mm is 0.866" so I would try the 7/8" which would be the closest.


----------

